# The Big Book of Battle Mats



## BattleMats (Apr 13, 2018)

Loke BattleMats are proud to introduce the Big Book of Battle Mats


The Big Book of Battlemats is an innovative solution for tabletop roleplaying encounters. With 58 pages of wipe clean A4 battlemats, this book is perfect for a wide range of RPG encounters.





The 58 A4 mats can act as standalone maps, or the book lays flat to present 2 complimentary A4 mats as a larger A3 option.




The A4 format make the Big Book of Battle Mats portable, perfect to take to game nights alongside any rulebooks, while the laminated pages are wipe clean which means any non-permanent pen will come straight off again.


Our Encounter mats are all original designs and we have themed this book to appeal to any Dungeons and Dragons style fantasy game and includes an 8x12 grid per page. From dingy dungeon cells to throne rooms, sewers, graveyards, castle ruins and marketplaces, this book will give you a battle mat surface to play out myriad encounters.


Currently available from the Gaming Books web shop (www.gamingbooks.co.uk) 

 

https://www.gamingbooks.co.uk/shop/big-book-of-battle-mats.html


----------

